# Muscle?



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

How do you get more muscle on a dairy goat? 
This new doe I'm hopefully getting needs a lil bit more muscle. 
She's a Nubian if that means anything. 
This is her:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Well, I've never heard of someone wanting to put muscle on a Nubian!!  She's pretty! 

For Boers we use high protein grains and supplements. I like 16% + in the grain I get. Alfalfa will put weight on for sure... She definitely won't respond as well as a Boer would to the high protein and show supplements, just because that's not what they are bred for.. but it should get some more weight/muscle on her.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, I've never heard of someone wanting to put muscle on a Nubian!!  She's pretty!
> 
> For Boers we use high protein grains and supplements. I like 16% + in the grain I get. Alfalfa will put weight on for sure... She definitely won't respond as well as a Boer would to the high protein and show supplements, just because that's not what they are bred for.. but it should get some more weight/muscle on her.


Thank you!!
Yeah, when I went to state with my nigerian, I talked to the judge and she said whenever you get a goat and show it you wanna get own that had some muscle in the front and back. Not too much but she said that that's what she likes to see. 
I also talked to one of my frieds about her and he said she looks like she might need some more muscle so that's what I'm gunna do


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Be careful with putting too much bulk on a dairy goat. What you can do too is take her on some walks with you on the lead. She looks great. Love the markings.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> Be careful with putting too much bulk on a dairy goat. What you can do too is take her on some walks with you on the lead. She looks great. Love the markings.


Thank you!! 
I will deff e bringing her a lot of places


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Well, I've never heard of someone wanting to put muscle on a Nubian!!  She's pretty!
> 
> For Boers we use high protein grains and supplements. I like 16% + in the grain I get. Alfalfa will put weight on for sure... She definitely won't respond as well as a Boer would to the high protein and show supplements, just because that's not what they are bred for.. but it should get some more weight/muscle on her.


I know, kind of old thread. 
But crossroads boers, you mentioned alfalfa, should I get just alfalfa or get the pellets? 
Kinda curious if one will work better?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I think they are the same thing, so get the one that's cheaper.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks owned by the goats! 

I figured it would be the same. 
Haha think I'm gunna get the pellets and feed em to her along with her feed! Don't put then for free choice right? 

I mean, if it was just her I would but I have a doe that gains weight like NO TOMORROW! So, that should be alright, right? Haha


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! 

But not to me it's coming to my houseeee!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yes ma'am!(;


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a very pretty doe! And young. 
Right now I have a few Boer/Nubs. They didnt bulk out till about 3 yrs. And it wasnt on purpose. Now these tanks have fat pockets bulging out of their elbows & they wont see another ring.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nancy d said:


> She is a very pretty doe! And young.
> Right now I have a few Boer/Nubs. They didnt bulk out till about 3 yrs. And it wasnt on purpose. Now these tanks have fat pockets bulging out of their elbows & they wont see another ring.


Haha! 
See, I don't want mine that big!(; 
I just had a couple people suggest to me getting a lil more muscle on her when I get her. I don't think it'd hurt anything


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Thanks owned by the goats!
> 
> I figured it would be the same.
> Haha think I'm gunna get the pellets and feed em to her along with her feed! Don't put then for free choice right?
> ...


That is what I do. I never feed free choice alfalfa to any of my sheep or goats, mostly because they think it is double chocolate ice cream.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> That is what I do. I never feed free choice alfalfa to any of my sheep or goats, mostly because they think it is double chocolate ice cream.


Haha alright cool thank you!!!!


----------

